# My Latest Model Build to Start 2021



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I haven't done a model build in a long time and I know that I haven't finished my train yet (I have one more car and the caboose to make) but I really want something to just sit back and have fun with so today, I started a model build. This will be very different from my other model builds as this one will actually be meant to be played with. It will still have a nice amount of detail but it will be much more sturdy than my normal models. So after 5-1/2 hours today, this is what I got done. I forgot how much fun these were and how time consuming they are.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I'm now waiting to see what the rest of it looks like.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mikechell said:


> I'm now waiting to see what the rest of it looks like.


This is going to be a long build so you will have plenty of time to enjoy it. (hopefully)


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Love watching your builds.
Have been waiting for a new one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

croaker said:


> Love watching your builds.
> Have been waiting for a new one.


Well I hope that you enjoy this build. I think it will be right up your alley.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 5 hours spent on the project today. More frame pieces made and assembled. Still have some final sanding to do. It's been a pretty tedious day of drawing out angles and pinning all parts with 1/8" dowels for stability. I would have gotten more done but I had to take a break to make a batch of 1/2" maple dowels for the model. Apparently, I was completely out of them. Who knew?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Put another 7 -1/2 hours into this project today. I would have gotten further than I did, but the uprights that were already glued and pinned in place, somehow went crooked and I didn't notice it. So being the way I am, I couldn't leave it like that and had to cut it apart and make new pieces for there and glue them into place and pin them again with 1/8" dowels. On top of that, I needed some 1/2" diameter dowel spacers and I wasn't happy with how they were drilling out so I ended up drilling the hole that I needed and then turned the spacers on the lathe. I know it isn't looking like much but I'm still working on the framework. Because every glue joint has been glued and then pinned with dowels after the glue is dry, it is really adding time onto the build. Oh well, that's what you get when you actually want someone to play with this one. More tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 7 hours on the build today. Made some more brackets for the frame, turned some more spacers for some of the axels and finished gluing and pinning the front wheel bracket assembly. I know it still doesn't look like much, be we are getting there. Once the frame is done, it will start to take shape.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I’m glad to see another model project from you. I follow each one & marvel at your skill. 

Good to see that you haven’t misplaced your lighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

WesTex said:


> I’m glad to see another model project from you. I follow each one & marvel at your skill.
> 
> Good to see that you haven’t misplaced your lighter.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. I hope that you enjoy this build as well. For the record, that light has been around a long time. It's kind of my signature now isn't it? I hope I never lose it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent my entire day (8 hours) working on the rear wheel axle support brackets. It pretty much ate up my day with having to turn all the spacers on the lathe and making some pretty finicky parts. It was still a good day though and the final glue-up of the assembly, while difficult for just two hands, worked out in the end with the helps of some rubber bands, quick grips, squares and spring clamps. I'll unclamp the assembly tomorrow and clean up any uneven edges.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 8 hours on the build today. Got the clamps removed from the rear wheel assembly and sanded all of the brackets smooth. I then got to work on the main control platform which came together fairly quickly, all considered. From there is was the rear platform and some brackets for that. Unfortunately though, I managed to screw up the 4 brackets after spending an hour making them so I will have to make them again next weekend. Who knows, I might get a chance to get them done tomorrow after work if I have the ambition. Time will tell.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

The precision of your pieces is truly admirable. I eagerly wait for each installment.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mikechell said:


> The precision of your pieces is truly admirable. I eagerly wait for each installment.


Glad to hear that you are enjoying the build. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Impressive! I still can’t figure out what it is, but the detail is astonishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I started off the day by getting the brackets that I messed up last week, remade and installed on the ply assembly and once the glue was dried and they were all pinned in place with 1/8" dowels, I immediately dropped the assembly and had it shatter on the floor. So it was time to repair that which took some time. While I was waiting for the repair to dry, I worked on the last 4 pieces of the ply assembly and the I spent the rest of the day making the segments for the wheels. I didn't have any 3/8" stock so I had to re-saw and plane some down and then I cut and fine tuned on the belt sander, 24 5" diameter walnut disc. These are by far, the largest wheels I have ever made on a model and they are going to be quite the process to make.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Well I started off the day by getting the brackets that I messed up last week, remade and installed on the ply assembly and once the glue was dried and they were all pinned in place with 1/8" dowels, I immediately dropped the assembly and had it shatter on the floor. So it was time to repair that which took some time. While I was waiting for the repair to dry, I worked on the last 4 pieces of the ply assembly and the I spent the rest of the day making the segments for the wheels. I didn't have any 3/8" stock so I had to re-saw and plane some down and then I cut and fine tuned on the belt sander, 24 5" diameter walnut disc. These are by far, the largest wheels I have ever made on a model and they are going to be quite the process to make.
> 
> View attachment 423276
> View attachment 423277
> ...


I would have cried, and probably put the build on a shelf for later.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Glad it was just a "set back" and not a stoppage. I look forward to each installment in this project!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> I would have cried, and probably put the build on a shelf for later.


Not my first model and definitely not my first mishap during a build. It's all repaired and reinforced now so I'm happy with it. Moving right along.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mikechell said:


> Glad it was just a "set back" and not a stoppage. I look forward to each installment in this project!


Nah. It would take a lot more than that to stop me on this one. I'm having too much fun to stop, even with a shattered piece.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Today went a little better than yesterday. After repairing the pieces that I broke yesterday, I reinforced them and then finished off the last pieces needed for the platform. While I was waiting for glue to dry, I started cutting the treads in the tire segments. I finally managed to get the lift assembly platform finished and I managed to get all the treads cut and a couple of wheels glued together. Doesn't look like a lot but I'm pretty pleased with the progress today. At least I didn't break anything. LOL.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Dump Truck?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just watched your video on building the wheels for the fire truck. I can see why it takes so much time on a build. That was some good info, I was wondering how to make the hubs.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> I just watched your video on building the wheels for the fire truck. I can see why it takes so much time on a build. That was some good info, I was wondering how to make the hubs.


It's pretty much the same process. Mark out the blanks, drill all the holes and then fine tune on the lathe. The odd one will blow apart if you're too aggressive but it doesn't happen often. I hope this helps Jim.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mikechell said:


> Dump Truck?


Yup. It will eventually be a dump truck. There's still a ton of stuff to do on this one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> It's pretty much the same process. Mark out the blanks, drill all the holes and then fine tune on the lathe. The odd one will blow apart if you're too aggressive but it doesn't happen often. I hope this helps Jim.


I am going to try to build a 29 Ford Stake bed truck. It is by far more simple than the builds you make, but it will get my feet wet building models to see if I want to build more. It is just a challenge to myself to see how well I do. I like the aspect that you have to do some real thinking to make a lot of these parts. You have already shown me how to make the wheels and that was one area I hadn't given a lot of thought to yet. I guess I will see how it goes. This is the truck I want make, I love the old antique cars and trucks.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> I am going to try to build a 29 Ford Stake bed truck. It is by far more simple than the builds you make, but it will get my feet wet building models to see if I want to build more. It is just a challenge to myself to see how well I do. I like the aspect that you have to do some real thinking to make a lot of these parts. You have already shown me how to make the wheels and that was one area I hadn't given a lot of thought to yet. I guess I will see how it goes. This is the truck I want make, I love the old antique cars and trucks.
> View attachment 423367


I think I have that pattern but haven't gotten around to making it yet. I'm pretty sure that you shouldn't have any issues but if you do, I'm always available to help out if you have any questions.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> I think I have that pattern but haven't gotten around to making it yet. I'm pretty sure that you shouldn't have any issues but if you do, I'm always available to help out if you have any questions.


I really do appreciate that Ken. I am sure there will be some areas I will need help. I am not buying the kit, I want to do the whole thing.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> I really do appreciate that Ken. I am sure there will be some areas I will need help. I am not buying the kit, I want to do the whole thing.


It's the only way I do them. I don't do kits. I enjoy figuring out how to make my own parts and there is just something satisfying about being able to say that I made every piece in the model.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> It's the only way I do them. I don't do kits. I enjoy figuring out how to make my own parts and there is just something satisfying about being able to say that I made every piece in the model.


I can see why, it is very satisfying to figure out how to make some of the parts.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It was an interesting day on the build today. I spent most of the day working on the tires. I glued them together through the week so that I wouldn't have to wait for the glue to dry today and this morning, I sanded them and the started in on everything from drilling the recesses to drilling out the hubs of the front tires. I also cut and fit in place all the dowels that will serves as the front tire bearings and got them shaped and fit into place. These are a serious pain in the butt to make but it was worth the effort. I also cut all the hub retainers and started working on the front steering linkage. I managed to get the tires glued together and pinned as far as I can take them for now and I am hoping to have them done by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some serious details, I can see a lot of time burned up there.

I watched several videos of your build on the rig yesterday, but still have a video or two to go yet. I appreciate how you explain how to make the very small parts, that will really be helpful when I start my model. A lot of thinking goes into one of these models when you are making all the parts from scratch and not buying the parts. That is the way I want to do my model, if the blame plans ever get here.

Have you thought about putting dimensions on your plans that are missing, just incase you build that model again. Just a thought.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> That is some serious details, I can see a lot of time burned up there.
> 
> I watched several videos of your build on the rig yesterday, but still have a video or two to go yet. I appreciate how you explain how to make the very small parts, that will really be helpful when I start my model. A lot of thinking goes into one of these models when you are making all the parts from scratch and not buying the parts. That is the way I want to do my model, if the blame plans ever get here.
> 
> Have you thought about putting dimensions on your plans that are missing, just incase you build that model again. Just a thought.


My plans are full of scribbles, notes and measurements Jim. I keep the plans in the original bags and most of them have the small templates that I use to make the models in with the plans. To this day, the only model that I have made more than once is the train passenger car. For that, I made it twice to get a longer train. One day, I will probably make them again but if not, at least the person who gets the plans after me will have all kinds of cheat notes to help with any frustration.
The offer still stands that if you have any problems, I'm here to help.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 7 hours on the build today. I got the front steering linkage all made and glued to the hubs of the front tires. I also had to cut the 12 dowels that would pin and strengthen the joint between the hub and the steering linkage. Once that was dry, I sanded and shaped the linkage and then reset the dowel bearings back in place, put the tire back on the hub and then glued and pinned the inner hub retainers in place. Once they were sanded and the bearings were tested (again) to make sure that the wheels turned on them, I dry fit the front wheels in place and then dry fit the rear tires in place. That's about it for the wheels for now. Other than gluing a cap on the upright axle of the front tires and making some spacers for the front linkage, there wasn't much more to do on that so I moved on to making some of the gears and racks that I will need for the next step. I still have more to make but I just ran out of time to make them. More next week I guess. For those who are wondering, I am at 71 hours on this build so far.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Did you cut the gears out with a scroll saw, if so that had to take some severe time. Wow, that build is way beyond my patience level.

Are you making a video of this build, if so I sure want to watch it.

Your videos aren't just about making models, you teach how to make very very small parts and still keep your fingers. As many years I have been in woodworking you have taught me quite a few different ways to cut and shape wood that I hadn't thought about. So your videos are a really good learning tool for even others who don't make models. I appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Did you cut the gears out with a scroll saw, if so that had to take some severe time. Wow, that build is way beyond my patience level.
> 
> Are you making a video of this build, if so I sure want to watch it.
> 
> Your videos aren't just about making models, you teach how to make very very small parts and still keep your fingers. As many years I have been in woodworking you have taught me quite a few different ways to cut and shape wood that I hadn't thought about. So your videos are a really good learning tool for even others who don't make models. I appreciate your time and effort.


Thanks for the kind words Jim. I really appreciate it. I have a lot of fun making the show and helping others and it's been a pretty rewarding experience for me. As for this model.....it will not be on the show. As much as I enjoy producing two shows a week, I also like to make some things just for me and not have to bother with the lights, the cameras, the filming etc etc etc. Sometimes, I just want to make stuff. I will feature the finished model on a Tuesday episode of the show and demonstrate some of its features but as for the build, this one is just for fun.


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

mikechell said:


> Glad it was just a "set back" and not a stoppage. I look forward to each installment in this project!


I don't think updates to this project are coming.

Yet I liked looking at all the progress quite a bit!

EDIT: OOPs on my part!
I thought the last post was 2008. 
Yet it was an error on my part.
The project is alive and kicking.
Sorry about that!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

AJ. said:


> I don't think updates to this project are coming.
> 
> Yet I liked looking at all the progress quite a bit!
> 
> ...


No worries. I'm glad that you are up to date now and seeing the build as it unfolds. Glad to have you aboard watching it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 8-1/2 hours on the build today. I didn't get as much done as I would have hoped but what I did get done, I'm happy with. The problem was that the gears, sprockets and racks took longer to finish that anticipated and it took over 4 hours to finish them. But they are all done now with the exception of a little shaping, but that doesn't get done until I fit them in place. I also worked on the working U-joint for the steering shaft as well as connected the front steering linkage and rack in the front end. They are only dry fit and will be glued in later when I do the final tuning of the steering. I also managed to get two steering wheels glued together. I will have to finish them tomorrow after the glue is completely dry. 2 steering wheels?!?!? Yup.....hang in there. You'll see.


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow the level of skills and details on these!

And here I am, trying to clamp two glued-up pieces of plywood without having them dance around (even with salt).


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Stripped down the build today so that I could work on the shaft for the steering. Got both steering wheels trimmed and sanded. Spent a ridiculous amount of time getting the gears to mesh properly for the steering and mounted all the brackets so that the U-joint could sit in place. Some fine tuning of the front steering rack and once the spacers were glued in, the steering was functional. The rack and the gears at the rear of the build are just dry fit for now as I have to remove them to get the drive shaft installed. I then spent another ridiculous amount of time cutting the pieces for my next step. This is about to get nuts folks.......more tomorrow. (It's a long weekend here.)


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent 9 hours in the shop today making parts for the drive chain. It was a time consuming process of building a little drilling jig, drilling all the centres out of the dowel spacers and then using the jig to drill all (almost) 200 parts. From there it was another little jig for marking out the cutting and then cutting all of the parts over at the scroll saw. I still have to sand all the pieces but at least they are made. I guess I know what I am doing next weekend on the build.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Your patience must be legendary !!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mikechell said:


> Your patience must be legendary !!!


Not really. I just love what I do.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My stars, absolutely amazing. 
Question, what do you use to index your wheels and gears. Do you have a rotary indexing table, or do you index by just drawing accurately. Do you have a jig to cut the cleats on your tires?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> My stars, absolutely amazing.
> Question, what do you use to index your wheels and gears. Do you have a rotary indexing table, or do you index by just drawing accurately. Do you have a jig to cut the cleats on your tires?


The gears were printed out and then carefully cut on the scroll saw. All of the fine tuning is done by hand. Sanding, shaping, filing etc. It's a bit of a pain in the butt but it works really well. As for the tires, I drilled a hole in a piece of plywood so that I could mount a dowel, the same size as the whole in the hub of the wheel, in the board. I then drew lines at 15 degrees all around the tire. I placed an index mark on the board with the dowel and clamped it to my mitre fence of the table saw. I set the fence at 30 degrees and raised the blade to a height of 1/8". I then place a wheel on the dowel and align one of the 15 degree marks with the index mark on the plywood. I then run the cut through the table saw blade. Then rotate the tire so that the next mark at 15 degrees lines up with the indexing mark and make the cut. I just repeat this 24 times for each wheel segment an then glue the whole thing together. You just have to remember that in order to get that zig zag pattern on the wheels, you have to reverse the mitre fence for half of the wheel segments.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> The gears were printed out and then carefully cut on the scroll saw. All of the fine tuning is done by hand. Sanding, shaping, filing etc. It's a bit of a pain in the butt but it works really well. As for the tires, I drilled a hole in a piece of plywood so that I could mount a dowel, the same size as the whole in the hub of the wheel, in the board. I then drew lines at 15 degrees all around the tire. I placed an index mark on the board with the dowel and clamped it to my mitre fence of the table saw. I set the fence at 30 degrees and raised the blade to a height of 1/8". I then place a wheel on the dowel and align one of the 15 degree marks with the index mark on the plywood. I then run the cut through the table saw blade. Then rotate the tire so that the next mark at 15 degrees lines up with the indexing mark and make the cut. I just repeat this 24 times for each wheel segment an then glue the whole thing together. You just have to remember that in order to get that zig zag pattern on the wheels, you have to reverse the mitre fence for half of the wheel segments.


Wow, man you have the patience of Job. One of my main weaknesses is repetition, I bore very easy and what was, or could be, fun isn't at that point, so I do my best to find a way to make it not boring. lol

I saw a video yesterday of a fellow who made a jig for cutting the nubs on the tires like you did. His jig made that operation really fast. Here are a couple of videos of how his jig worked: 













The middle video is of his jig. I thought it was interesting. Sorry if I hi jacked your thread Ken.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Wow, man you have the patience of Job. One of my main weaknesses is repetition, I bore very easy and what was, or could be, fun isn't at that point, so I do my best to find a way to make it not boring. lol
> 
> I saw a video yesterday of a fellow who made a jig for cutting the nubs on the tires like you did. His jig made that operation really fast. Here are a couple of videos of how his jig worked:
> 
> ...


No need to apologize. I am sure that others who are watching this thread will be interested as I am in how others do it and the process involved. Repetitious work, (or production work as I like to call it) is some of the most dangerous work in our hobby. It allows us to get "bored" and complacent and for that reason, I take breaks. I will do four wheel sections and then work on something else for a while. Once you start to fatigue or lose concentration, you might as well kiss your fingers goodbye. (worst case scenario I know) So be sure, that whatever method you use, take frequent breaks. If the boredom is kicking in, go make a different piece for a while. 
Thanks for posting those videos. I will be sure to check them as very soon. I enjoy seeing how others do things.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 9 hours on the build today and I have to say it was a long day. That's okay though because there was good music and a huge variety of procedures to keep my mind active. I sanded all the pieces of the two larger chains and then started the assembly of them. I managed to get both chains finished and then I moved on to the harder chain. The pieces are pretty small and I am actually surprised that I managed to get all the pieces cut, drilled, shaped, sanded and assembled in one afternoon. I guess I was in the groove. More tomorrow. Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Just plain ... WOW!


----------



## Geeze (Jan 28, 2021)

Kenbo said:


> This is about to get nuts folks.......more tomorrow. (It's a long weekend here.)


Wow! You blew by nuts to even contemplate this project! I am in awe of your skills and patience - If I was doing this there probably would have been a fire early on.

Russ


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent the day working on fine tuning the differential and the drive shaft. Got the differential done but the drive shaft is giving me some trouble. I will have to continue it next week.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

A ... real ... differential. Out ... of ... wood. Holy Crap !!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mikechell said:


> A ... real ... differential. Out ... of ... wood. Holy Crap !!!


Yes sir. So far, so good.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 8 hours today. I concentrated on the crank shaft and getting the front chain connected to it. There was a lot of sanding and shaping of the sprockets that guide the chain as well as a lot of finicky little adjustments, but in the end, I think I finally have it working correctly. I still need to do some adjustments on the drive shaft but can't do them until everything else is in place for that. I then got the rear wheels all glued in (finally) and once they are dry I will most likely do the final adjustments to the differential which has a couple of sticky spots that need to be filed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome, looking really good.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 7 hours on the build today and although it doesn't look like much, it was time consuming. I finished the rear tire mounting and glued the end caps in place as well as installing the tilting assembly. I also glued the front end caps on the front tires. I spent the rest of the day working on the gears and racks to run the "hydraulics" and hopefully, by next week, we will have that functioning correctly.


----------



## GCTony (Apr 5, 2018)

This is woodworking on another level I can't even begin the wrap my head around, my brain is short circuiting. The precision and attention to detail is beyond impressive. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, Ken! This one is amazing, even compared to your previous model posts.

The stuff that you model makers do just makes my brain hurt! That level of accuracy, precision, and repeatability is way beyond what us furniture makers try for!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent 9 hours on the build today. I managed to get the rest of the parts made for the "hydraulics" and got them temporarily installed in the model. I'm not sure if I like the height of them or not and I may decided later if I want to remake the pistons of the "hydraulics" themselves or if I want to just keep it as it is. I will see once I get a little further in the build. Either way, I went from the pistons to a couple of handles that I needed. I spent almost 3 hours on them, getting everything perfectly aligned, only to discover (when it was far too late to do anything about it) that I had glued them together backwards. Nothing but designer kindling now for the wood stove. I cut some more pieces for the handles and got them glued together. Tomorrow I will continue to finish those and make my "oops" go away. LOL. (By the way, the picture with the pop can is just for a size reference)


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent the day fixing yesterday's little oops.....if you note the picture of the wood stove.....oops?.....what oops? LOL. Either way, I worked on the lower gear and cog assembly and managed to get the gears meshed and the cogs in place as well as got the two large chains dry fit on the assembly. I still need to fine tune them and hopefully, by the end of next Saturday, I will be done with gears, cogs and racks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Ken - sorry I can't comment on your project - I just can't find the words that are stronger than *AAAWWEEEEEEEEE SOME !!!!!*


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Kenbo, you and I go waaaaay back and I've always had the greatest respect and admiration for you and your work, BUT you have crossed your own line this time:
*There is a very fine line between a "hobby" and a "mental illness"* 
That is project is just insane.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely amazing detail, beautiful!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Kenbo, you and I go waaaaay back and I've always had the greatest respect and admiration for you and your work, BUT you have crossed your own line this time:
> *There is a very fine line between a "hobby" and a "mental illness"*
> That is project is just insane.



We do go back a long time Bill. When have you ever known me to be normal? Thanks for chiming in with your comment. It's great to hear from you.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I spent some time today adjusting the two large chains again as I didn't really like the way that they fit. They were a little too tight. So I spent some time fixing that problem and then, the more I thought about it, the more I didn't like the hydraulic pistons and decided to just scrap them and remake them. I wanted to get one more inch of height from the pistons and I just wasn't going to get that with the original ones. I then spent some time fine tuning them and getting them working correctly and then finally glued in the drive shaft. There is some sticky spots in the drive shaft gear that causes the differential to kick in and I'm not a fan of that so I will be filing the gears tomorrow to fine tune them and get them to fit better. I then glued in all the cogs and made and glued on all the end caps of the dowels that were sticking out of the body. After that was done, I installed the steering rack and got that working and then, I added some front panels, mud flaps and headlights. At that point, 9 hours had passed and I decided to call it a day.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My stars, that is unreal. Will you make a short video of how it works after you get it complete. That is just too nice not to show how it all works. Amazing work Ken.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> My stars, that is unreal. Will you make a short video of how it works after you get it complete. That is just too nice not to show how it all works. Amazing work Ken.


I am planning on doing a final showcase video on the Tuesday segment of my YouTube program. Hopefully you will tune in for that Jim. Thanks for the kind words. There will be a new post tomorrow.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> I am planning on doing a final showcase video on the Tuesday segment of my YouTube program. Hopefully you will tune in for that Jim. Thanks for the kind words. There will be a new post tomorrow.


I will try to be there Ken, thanks.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Worked on getting the side fenders installed and some rear trim pieces. I then spent a ridiculous amount of time cutting the pieces and installing the interior walnut grill and then the maple exterior grill. I also got the handle for the tilt mechanism mounted and glued the front steering wheel in place. That was it for the day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Didn't get as much done on the model as I would have liked to today for a couple of reasons....One, I had to serious work on the steering gears and the drive shaft gears. They just weren't meshing the way that I would have liked so I spent a couple of hours to file down each and every tooth to get the gears to mesh nicely. I have them about 95% done and I will finish the filing on another day to fix up the drive shaft gear. The steering now works great though. So I got the rear steering wheel mounted and as well, started work on the cab of the truck. I got a couple of uprights made and glued in place and I also made a few deck pieces. Other than that, I got delayed as well because a certain little girl needed her pink chair repaired and what kind of a grandfather would I be if I didn't fix it for her? Hopefully, more progress tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Started off today by cutting the maple piece that I needed for the truck's roof. I had plenty of walnut trim to cut and glue in place so while I was waiting for glue to dry, I made a little driver / operator. I managed to get the roof glued in place and then finished off the day by starting building the truck's bucket. That was the day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I spent the day today, working on the bucket of the toy. (with some gear filing in between pieces) There was a lot of trim pieces to cut and a lot of angles to figure out and a lot of sanding. I also made the guide blocks for the bucket and the front brackets and retaining pins. There's still quite a bit of work to go on the bucket but hopefully, but the end of tomorrow, it won't look so rustic. More to come.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

More work on the truck's bucket today with the overhang and its braces being installed. I also got all the ribbing done and some of the decorative pieces. I have just a little more to go on this build and it should be done. I figure by next weekend, I will be finished.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Holy Sh(+ !!!

That is looking absolutely amazing !!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I finished the build today. I spent some time to install all the decorative details on the driver's side of the bucket and then installed the bumpers / stops on the top of the cab for the bucket. Total time, 12weeks/ 200 hours. I'm calling this build done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful build Ken, amazing.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Stunning. I couldn't do that in years lol. It has a power train, does it have power?


----------



## Geeze (Jan 28, 2021)

Absolutely amazing! Your attention to detail is awe inspiring and a goad when I think I'm going to short cut a project!

Russ


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob Bengal said:


> Stunning. I couldn't do that in years lol. It has a power train, does it have power?


No power. The power will come from the imagination of a little girl that happens to be my granddaughter. I'm pretty sure she will provide all the power it needs.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

When the truck is pushed the wheels cause the bed to go up?

Is the truck from your plans? Even with CAD that'd take considerable time.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob Bengal said:


> When the truck is pushed the wheels cause the bed to go up?
> 
> Is the truck from your plans? Even with CAD that'd take considerable time.



This is definitely NOT my plans. I can't steal the thunder for this one. This truck was designed by S.G. DeVries. He has several models that he has designed and they are all challenging and they are all specular. As for the dump mechanism, the front bumper also doubles as a handle to activate the dump pistons. By lifting up the front bumper, the larger wooden chains drive the pistons that lift the dump bed. When the truck is pushed, the rear differential spins the drive shaft which in turn rotates the front smaller chains that turn the crank shaft and gets the engine's pistons to raise and lower. The front steering wheel can be used to control the steering while backing the truck in to dump a load and the rear steering wheel can be used to steer the truck while driving forward. I am planning on showcasing the model and its features on my YouTube channel in mid June of this year and I will be sure to post a link to the show at the end of this thread to finish it off.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

A person that makes a great violin from plans has still made a great violin.

And if you'd given it to me when I was little I'd have taken it apart lol.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob Bengal said:


> And if you'd given it to me when I was little I'd have taken it apart lol.



Me too. And THIS is why we can't have nice things. LOL


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I am in awe. The details and precision of the parts you've made are nothing short of superlative. I've watched this thread with great anticipation.

I am not disappointed!


----------

